# Built in wine rack for over fridge cabinet



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been asked to install a diamond wine rack into a fridge top cabinet. I plan on using 11/16 square hemlock for the rack. My question is would it be better to pre build the grids and then install them in the cabinet or build them up piece by piece inside the cabinet? Additionally how would I attach the grids/pieces to the inside of the cabinet? Here are some photos of the cabinet. I will be removing the vertical support (apology to cabinet makers for terminology). I will also remove the small shelf inside. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it would be easier to build a new cabinet and build the grid inside before you put the faceframe or back on.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

If you can remove the back ...you can attach front rack to face frame from inside ... Then nail a small cleat to attach the rear wine frame work ...then put back back on ... This is how I've done this in the past


----------



## skipper2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Wine rack over fridge*

Don't like the idea of the heat from fridge affecting the wine quality! If there is no choice, at least add insulation to protect the wine cabinet temperature.:huh:


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

skipper2 said:


> Don't like the idea of the heat from fridge affecting the wine quality! If there is no choice, at least add insulation to protect the wine cabinet temperature.:huh:


I thought of that also but that is the plan. Good suggestion about the insul but the way they enjoy their wine it wouldn't stay up the long enough to go bad. 🍷


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

skipper2 said:


> Don't like the idea of the heat from fridge affecting the wine quality! If there is no choice, at least add insulation to protect the wine cabinet temperature.:huh:


Heat has never been a problem on ones I've done ... Very little heat comes off newer refg... And what does flows out bottom ...


----------

